# Bimmerfest.com hats and shirts...



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Scott and SONET emailed me these samples...

Hot, or what???



Which do you like best?

Your opinions please!


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey, party favors! :thumbup:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Whoa, embroidered?

Nice! :thumbup: 

Will that make production or is that for the Concept only?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *Whoa, embroidered?
> 
> Nice! :thumbup:
> 
> Will that make production or is that for the Concept only? *


You know, up until now, I haven't really been involved with
this project.

Based on the feedback here, they likely will go into production.

I personally would love a white polo shirt with the embroidered
logo on it.

:thumbup:

I work in a polo shirt almost every weekend.

It could be my new "uniform"...

:str8pimpi


----------



## eugeneDC/TX (Jan 14, 2002)

those are dope...


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

Me wants one! 

Great looking. The first T-shirt could be a little "heavier" (thicker). Otherwise it's too transparent.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Ahh...so this is what Sonet was talking about that day. 

Can I order one with alpina.nut printed on it? :rofl:


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

I would much rather have a polo shirt over a t-shirt. But if t-shirts are all that will be available, then make sure they are good, heavy ones. I personally don't wear hats... not until I get a roadster at least.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Polo shirt here... I would buy 2.

SteveH


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

I must be an odd-ball among this group...my off duty apperal of choice is a T-shirt and Blue Jeans/Chino shorts depending on weather.

I like the T-shirt as long as it is one made from a heavy, tight weave material like Akabui mentioned


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Akakubi said:


> *Great looking. The first T-shirt could be a little "heavier" (thicker). Otherwise it's too transparent. *


And your point is????

Get one for your girlfriend.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

I prefer polos, but once you get the logo digitized you can have it put on anything, made to order.


----------



## ZBB 325Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

Polo shirt for me too!


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Heavy T shirt


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Hanes Beefy-T


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Polo or heavy T

Heck I'll take on of each :thumbup: 

Great work guys


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Desertnate said:


> *I must be an odd-ball among this group...my off duty apperal of choice is a T-shirt and Blue Jeans/Chino shorts depending on weather.
> *


sounds like my on-duty apparel

:bigpimp:


----------



## bh330ci (Feb 6, 2002)

Count me in.:thumbup: I'd also like a polo if that's possible


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Polo and hat please :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2003)

Desertnate said:


> *I must be an odd-ball among this group...my off duty apperal of choice is a T-shirt and Blue Jeans/Chino shorts depending on weather.
> 
> I like the T-shirt as long as it is one made from a heavy, tight weave material like Akabui mentioned *


Then I am odd too dunno: ).

I wear a suit 4 days a week and "business casual" on the 5th, so on the weekends I tend to wear T-shirts and either jeans or shorts (again, depending on the weather).


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> *Need to work out the details on how to get these to people, but it's my hope that one way or another, they would be available for everyone. *


Just a thought.....why not make them available through the Cutter parts department?


----------



## 325xi-SteelGray (Dec 27, 2001)

My Mom has a sportswear business with a 6 head embroidery machine! I have her make me stuff all the time.

Need extra quotes? 

Will the logo be trademarked?


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

325xi-SteelGray said:


> *My Mom has a sportswear business with a 6 head embroidery machine! I have her make me stuff all the time.
> Need extra quotes?
> Will the logo be trademarked? *


:dunno: Those things are being discussed now. We'll see what shakes out, but I may hit you up for that quote.


----------



## BobbyBimmer (Mar 14, 2003)

scottn2retro said:


> *Hi All -
> 
> Based on what I've seen in the responses, here's what I've asked for pricing on (to start with anyway):
> 
> ...


Scott, how about some polos in a dark color(blue or black), and the same with the low profile cap.
I have a way of ruining white items about 10mins after I get them 
So for the stain impaired among us please get some dark colors in the polos and low profile hats:thumbup:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

BobbyBimmer said:


> *Scott, how about some polos in a dark color(blue or black), and the same with the low profile cap.
> I have a way of ruining white items about 10mins after I get them
> So for the stain impaired among us please get some dark colors in the polos and low profile hats:thumbup: *


If I have my way, after the 'fest almost anything could be made available. :thumbup:


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

I saw HACK wearing the blue hat at TFW last week. It looks much better in person than in the pics. At first I had no interest, now I gotta have it.:thumbup:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Mdk330i said:


> *I saw HACK wearing the blue hat at TFW last week. It looks much better in person than in the pics. At first I had no interest, now I gotta have it.:thumbup: *


I gave HACK one of the sample hats to wear at Tech Fest West. I think it's his new favorite hat.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

scottn2retro said:


> *I gave HACK one of the sample hats to wear at Tech Fest West. I think it's his new favorite hat.  *


Yeah, I wore it NONE STOP for almost 72 hours over the weekend. :thumbup:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> *Yeah, I wore it NONE STOP for almost 72 hours over the weekend. :thumbup: *


HACK, Too Much Info  :angel:


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> *I gave HACK one of the sample hats to wear at Tech Fest West. I think it's his new favorite hat.  *


It may soon be my favorite hat, too.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*I hope I'm not jumping the gun . . .*

but I think we (Jon and I, with the permission of Mark) have made the necessary arrangements to have these items at the 'fest. :bigpimp: A big Thank You are in order to both Jon and Mark. :bow:

Better yet, we are working on a way for everybody to get some and not just the items we talked about - but anything and any size. For those of you wanting a red T-shirt or an XS or a XXXL size, you should be able to get it. :thumbup:


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

Sweeeeet! You guys are :thumbup:! Thank you for making these available to everyone. I can't wait to show up at the local CCA meeting with one of these on. :bigpimp:

I know, it is


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Scott,

Dave stopped by Cutter today again for a visit.

What a NICE guy....

:thumbup: 



I think that everything with regards to Bimmerfest apparel
is going to work out REALLY well...


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

GimpyMcFarlan said:


> * I can't wait to show up at the local CCA meeting with one of these on. :bigpimp:
> 
> I know, it is
> 
> *


You'll be the envy of all at the meeting. :thumbup:

Jon, how close did David say he was to taking orders?


----------



## Blacksheep (Feb 20, 2003)

Got the Roadster, need the white hat!


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Blacksheep said:


> *Got the Roadster, need the white hat! *


Place your order now to pick it up at Bimmerfest :thumbup:

Check the top of the forums for the thread with the ordering info.


----------



## sarastro (Sep 18, 2002)

WOW!! :wow:

I must have missed the beginning of this thread but I must say they are gorgeous.... :thumbup: 

Unfortunately it is too late for me to put "Topazza" on a ship and get there in time to buy one :banghead: 

ok, ok... I suggest Italy for 2004 Bimmerfest and to put in stock also Polos in Topaz/Mystic Blue... ok, let me dream :angel:

Great job Scott :thumbup: 

Sarastro


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

sarastro said:


> *WOW!! :wow:
> I must have missed the beginning of this thread but I must say they are gorgeous.... :thumbup:
> 
> Unfortunately it is too late for me to put "Topazza" on a ship and get there in time to buy one :banghead:
> ...


Coming from Milan (one of the world's fashion capitals), thanks for the compliments.

Now for the good news - after Bimmerfest, you will be able to order these items shipped and I believe there will even be the option to do special orders (for people that need a Topaz Blue polo) :thumbup:


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

Cool! I want one!

:thumbup:


----------

